# finally bought my plow



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks for advice for the few who gave it. I had the long thread about the 2002 chevy avalanche 2500. I went with a SnowDogg HD75 instead of the MD75. The HD is alot more heavy duty and should do a good job.

My next topic i would like to hopefully not turn into a 7 page thread is about a salter. Are they necessary? I found the saltdogg salter for 450.00 for the residential one, but the commerical saltdogg is build 100% exactly the same except the motor will throw the salt 30 feet rather than 15 feet. The price is about $200.00 more...

any advice on if i shoudl buy a salter at all if doing mainly residential? Can i charge alot more and will it pay itself off? Also the extra 15 feet from the commercial salter... is it really worth it? They both hold around 350 lbs of salt, but no sand.

oh also is one of those flashing yellow lights on top of the truck necessary...or not needed? I get the plow installed Friday. The install and Heavy Duty 7'6" plow cost me a grand total of $3,900.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

If your going to be doing driveways and backing into the road you should have a amber light for sure! in Minnesota i believe it is a law if you go in the road at all while plowing you have to have one.

Would like to see some pic's of your new plow on the truck.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Pixs or Ban.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

shoot the dealer will install the plow this Friday today is Tuesday... i paid for it but they cant schedule me till then.. 

i'm debating if i shoudl also buy the salter and install that as well


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

How many customers have asked about salting?


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

grandview;843616 said:


> Pixs or Ban.


Exactly...


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

thats fine pix or ban, the problem here is the dealer is 30-40 mins away, when i go there i either buy the salter or not and I cant do it until Friday. I'll be happy to post pics. But until then i have to make a decision on how important a salter is. Sounds like the amber light is critical.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

> Pixs or Ban.
> 
> Exactly...
> 
> ...


nice... hypocrite


----------



## zerolatency (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice choice on the plow. 

The salter is probably not entirely necessary for resi only, but will make you money if you have enough customers that want it. If you get the spreader, unless you plan on doing commercial, the residential model should be sufficient. (How often do you find 30ft wide driveways? )

As for the amber light, yes it is a very good idea to have one, but you probably shouldn't go overboard. If your truck looks like a rolling christmans tree it tends to piss people off in residential areas in the middle of the night. Depends on your area i guess.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey you're back.....and calling out the "hypocrites" Nice!

Salter is not necessary. Handy if you need to do salting though. Might want to double check the spreader distance numbers. 15 foot throw is the same as a 30 foot path. Could be the exact same spec, just labeled differently.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

hiii98;843642 said:


> shoot the dealer will install the plow this Friday today is Tuesday... i paid for it but they cant schedule me till then..
> 
> i'm debating if i shoudl also buy the salter and install that as well


Today is Wednesday...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice to see you made a choice as to which plow to go with. I would get the sander, but that's your decision. Even if all of your customers don't want sale, some will, and it puts that much more in your pocket, The only question is how long it will take to pay itself off and start returning your money. If it were me and I could afford it I'd get it and start getting your return right away.


----------



## Snowdawg48865 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Bought a hd75 also*

Hey hiii98 I also bought a new plow yesterday, i went to buy the ex80 and it looked like a monster for my truck, I ended up buying a hd 75 and the install guy still recomened putting in larger torsion bars. Im getting it put on nov 5 and I cant wait, let it snow!


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

zerolatency;844019 said:


> As for the amber light, yes it is a very good idea to have one, but you probably shouldn't go overboard. If your truck looks like a rolling christmans tree it tends to piss people off in residential areas in the middle of the night. Depends on your area i guess.


:laughing: Rolling Christmas tree :laughing:

I agree, for now with only resi's you might just want to get a magnetic amber light that plugs into your cigarette lighter or power point. Here's a link for a very inexpensive one to get you by til you decide how far you want to go.

http://www.buyautotruckaccessories.com/product.cfm/cf-bin/pn.wolo-emergency-1-warning-lights/

.02 deposited :waving:


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

asps: Are those flat coats in your pic?


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

in a twist of fate i ended up buying a used meyer plow that came into my brothers work. as promised i attached a photo. it has wings and some back dragger bar thing, and a snow guard. paid 1200 for it and should mount right up to my truck. Good deal ?


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

$1200 isn't a bad price for that plow. It's not as good of a deal as free like i offered you though 

Anyway, good luck with you Western plow.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

hiii98;850032 said:


> in a twist of fate i ended up buying a used meyer plow that came into my brothers work. as promised i attached a photo. it has wings and some back dragger bar thing, and a snow guard. paid 1200 for it and should mount right up to my truck. Good deal ?


Looks like a western to me not a meyers LOL


----------



## zerolatency (Sep 14, 2009)

hiii98;850032 said:


> in a twist of fate i ended up buying a used meyer plow that came into my brothers work. as promised i attached a photo. it has wings and some back dragger bar thing, and a snow guard. paid 1200 for it and should mount right up to my truck. Good deal ?


someone shoulda learnt you to read.... looks western to me.... but at least you did a really good job of securing it to the trailer......:laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think it's a Western. That's what it says right on it. 

Is that the Minute Hitch Smart Two Plus with retractable landing gear from DDizzard?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Yup, that's it/1


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

it's a Western me StUped, however did that other free plow come with the correct chevy mount and a wiring harnass?

Another plus is this has wings and drag bar. Not sure if a good deal or not


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

hiii98;850167 said:


> it's a Western me StUped, however did that other free plow come with the correct chevy mount and a wiring harnass?
> 
> Another plus is this has wings and drag bar. Not sure if a good deal or not


Ya but my plow was much prettier then that one ! purplebou

You got a good deal on that plow though. A little paint and new cutting edge you're good to go.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

nekos;850182 said:


> You got a good deal on that plow though.
> 
> *Agree with that.*
> 
> A little paint and new cutting edge you're good to go.


You're kidding about the cutting edge, right? That looks brand new, the ends aren't even starting wear.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

2COR517;850218 said:


> You're kidding about the cutting edge, right? That looks brand new, the ends aren't even starting wear.


There is WAY to much rust on that cutting edge for it to be useful ! lol

I'm totally anal when it comes to cutting edges. It just bothers me when they get covered in rust and i have to replace them. I don't think i have ever had a cutting edge for more then a year.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Wait a minute, I'm fed-up with this!!! Can't spell to save his life, asks everyone's advice, doesn't take a single word of it, doesn't know what a back-dragging edge is, was too good to take a FREE blade to hang on his AVALANCHE???? Yup, I'd definitely hire him to clear my lots!!! How about you guys?


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

What was the free blade? I would love to have that offer on the table..
And Newbs always wonder why people don't chime in and give them loads of advice.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

nekos;850255 said:


> There is WAY to much rust on that cutting edge for it to be useful ! lol
> 
> I'm totally anal when it comes to cutting edges. It just bothers me when they get covered in rust and i have to replace them. I don't think i have ever had a cutting edge for more then a year.


Well, this explains why you view a crew of four guys with snowblowers in a van as no overhead.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Nekos offered him a free blade in another thread.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

That was a fun thread.......


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

2COR517;850153 said:


> Is that the Minute Hitch Smart Two Plus with retractable landing gear from DDizzard?


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

2COR517;850285 said:


> Well, this explains why you view a crew of four guys with snowblowers in a van as no overhead.


Did i beat you up in high school or something ? Why the hell are you always jumping on me ? lol

And ya, i do view 4 guys with a grand total of $5000 worth of equipment that easily pull in $400 an hour as no over head. Split that 4 ways and that's about what i make with a $40K truck and $5k plow.


----------



## fourspeedfish (Nov 18, 2005)

2COR517;850153 said:


> Is that the Minute Hitch Smart Two Plus with retractable landing gear from DDizzard?


No...That was an upgrade that costs extra.

Should i get it? Is it worth it?

:laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was wondering if Toby or Mark would get it first :laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't mean to be a butthead nekos. I just get a little ticked when folks use "absolute" word such as none, never, always, etc. when they don't apply. 

It has been the catalyst of more than one "discussion" with my wife.......


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

It has one of those fancy drag edges? Pictures please! With wings I wouldnt even need to plow my drives, I could do all back dragging!


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

2COR517;850326 said:


> Don't mean to be a butthead nekos. I just get a little ticked when folks use "absolute" word such as none, never, always, etc. when they don't apply.
> 
> It has been the catalyst of more than one "discussion" with my wife.......


It's all good ... 
I come off like a total ass on the internet anyway so I'm always pissing some one off. lol


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

nekos;850255 said:


> I don't think i have ever had a cutting edge for more then a year.


Just a little advice, pick the plow up off the pavement when travaling between sites and betweeen storms. The edge will last over a year that way.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

Harleyjeff;850287 said:


> Nekos offered him a free blade in another thread.


i assumed the plow did not have the correct mounts ($550 or more for new one and/or wiring harnass ect...)

this one had everything and bolts right up. I do however appreciate the offer and never said i was "too good" what a jackass thing to accuse me of. I think the offer was very generous if sincere its just hard to tell on this forum who is messing with me and who is truely trying to be helpful.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;850394 said:


> It has one of those fancy drag edges? Pictures please! With wings I wouldnt even need to plow my drives, I could do all back dragging!


i dont understand. what did i say wrong?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;850492 said:


> Just a little advice, pick the plow up off the pavement when travaling between sites and betweeen storms. The edge will last over a year that way.


I might have to try that. Do you really think it helps?

And is this why guys keep talking about their frontends dropping when they "pick the blade up"


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;850812 said:


> I might have to try that. Do you really think it helps?
> 
> And is this why guys keep talking about their frontends dropping when they "pick the blade up"


Driving around with the blade down does save on front end wear, so it is a bit of a trade off.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

As for the salter unless most all your customers want salt I would avoid them they reak havok to any truck even if religously cleaned,that is why I now offer only plowing service not sanding not clean off and move cars around not make paths to rubbish barrels or shovel out your birdfeeder service.My favorite line when asked is (you would think with this big snowplow I would have shovels ect.but I dont even have a snow shovel) and I dont.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

That looks like a old conventional mount from the mid 80's.

Can you post pics ASAP mounted to the Avalanche please?


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

no as we are mounting to the avalanche tonight. my brother just got one side mount on and needs to get some more bolts and a wiring diagram before he completes the intall. Once mounted i can take a picture. Why do you ask?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Because that would be the 1st time I have seen a conventional plow mounted to a 2000's vehicle and want to see how it is done. I may be able to save some money buying new if it works.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

it has a ultramount (to unimount) conversion kit on it is my understanding. Thats why i saw the value in buying this


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

hiii98;850758 said:


> i dont understand. what did i say wrong?


Giving you a hard time..


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

hopefully will have installed tonight. and i'll take pics tomorrow


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

i guess my brother installed the plow last night and the truck seems to handle the weight fine. The plow has wings on both sides, should i remove those when driving around town and only put them on when plowing? Also do i turn the plow sideways when driving or leave it forward? and before you write it....yes it will be lifting..


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

hiii98;852227 said:


> i guess my brother installed the plow last night and the truck seems to handle the weight fine. The plow has wings on both sides, should i remove those when driving around town and only put them on when plowing? Also do i turn the plow sideways when driving or leave it forward? and before you write it....yes it will be lifting..


Driving around town with the plow on is a great way to wear out the front end of your truck. Don't drive around with the plow unless you are plowing snow. You can probably drive with the blade straight. I doubt that plow is over 9' with the wings so you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Kind of tough to get your plow to the job without driving it around........

I would run that blade angled to the left. So the left edge is closer to the truck.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

the problem i have now is the plow jack bounces off the ground when i hit a bump even with the plow fully raised...


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

The mount looks low on that truck.

Anyway, I'm not sure what you mean by the plow jack ? 
The mount/frame ? 
the blade ? 

Draw a picture of whats hitting the ground and we can probably help.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

hiii98;852395 said:


> the problem i have now is the plow jack bounces off the ground when i hit a bump even with the plow fully raised...


If you're running it down the road with the jack in the position shown in the pic it's no wonder. Put it into it's storage position.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Do you plan on putting the wings on?


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

how does it go in the storage position? I raised it to its highest pin setting (there are 3)... and i cant remove the whole thing due to a bolt going through the middle of it with nuts on both ends. I'm new to this and my brother finished the install last night at 4am and i woke up this morning to a plow attached to truck...with no clue how to operate it (as i havnt seen or spoken to him since preinstall)


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

B&B;852413 said:


> If you're running it down the road with the jack in the position shown in the pic it's no wonder. Put it into it's storage position.


The way it looks leaning to the front like that he may as well get a short pc of a 4x4 and another of the same length of a 2x8 and remove it. 

edit:
After looking again at how low it is setting maybe just the pc of 2x8.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Print the manual off. It explains it all and will be most helpful for you in the future as well. One of the most basic things you should always have for your equipment.

Unimount Owners Manual


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

SuperdutyShane;852422 said:


> Do you plan on putting the wings on?


Check the picture it is ready to recieve a set of pro wings.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

THANKS page 21 shows the proper position. seems like a pain the ass to install and remove the blade...unimount sticks


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

it has wings on it, i removed them in the photo


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

basher;852435 said:


> Check the picture it is ready to recieve a set of pro wings.


I know. I was just wondering if he was going to put them back on.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

hiii98;852446 said:


> THANKS page 21 shows the proper position. seems like a pain the ass to install and remove the blade...unimount sticks


The easiest way i found to put on a Unimount is with a small hydraulic jack. Line up the truck and plow as best you can, drive up over the mount then lift it into position with the jack. The pins will slide right in. You might have to wrestle the plow around a little to get it lined up perfectly. Just push/pull on the left or right side of the blade. The plow is fairly light so it wont take much effort.

It's not to hard to put a Unimount on. Once you do it a few times it will take 5 minutes to get it on.

(side note) 
I always took the stand off my Unimounts. They have a tendency to come loose and get caught on every thing.


----------



## hiii98 (Sep 17, 2008)

so just go ahead and remove the stand and use a jack and a block of 2x4 to raise/lower it when removing or installing?


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

hiii98;852478 said:


> so just go ahead and remove the stand and use a jack and a block of 2x4 to raise/lower it when removing or installing?


That's what i use to do. I found it much easier especially if i had to take off/mount the plow on un even ground. It's also good to keep the jack with you while plowing. I can't count how many times i lost a cotter pin and used the jack to get every thing lined up again. Also with your frame hanging so low, if you get caught up on a curb a jack is just about the only way to get unstuck with out damaging your truck or plow.

(edit)
I didn't even use 2x4's. i just let the plow sit on the jack while i wasn't using it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

hiii98;852447 said:


> it has wings on it, i removed them in the photo


Did you do that in Photoshop?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;852513 said:


> Did you do that in Photoshop?


:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;850153 said:


> I think it's a Western. That's what it says right on it.
> 
> Is that the Minute Hitch Smart Two Plus with retractable landing gear from DDizzard?


:laughing::laughing:



2COR517;850218 said:


> You're kidding about the cutting edge, right? That looks brand new, the ends aren't even starting wear.


I agree, just needs a good sharpening with a hand file.



nekos;850407 said:


> It's all good ...
> I come off like a total ass on the internet anyway so I'm always pissing some one off. lol


I've _NEVER_ done that before.



jmac5058;850830 said:


> As for the salter unless most all your customers want salt I would avoid them they reak havok to any truck even if religously cleaned,


Ha, shows what you know, the man who invented snow and all things pertaining to it says plowing is much harder on a truck than salting.

Maybe you should check with him next time.

Then again, he also said it was stupid to run a plow\salt truck and totally ignored any of the extra expenses involved in using dedicated trucks. Could be why he no longer has a plowing business and no one pays attention to him anymore.



hiii98;852227 said:


> The plow has wings on both sides, should i remove those when driving around town and only put them on when plowing?


You're a pilot and asking us when to take wings off?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;852646 said:


> You're a pilot and asking us when to take wings off?


Everyone needs help sometime. After all, its just a stupid snow plow :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;852646 said:


> I agree, just needs a good sharpening with a hand file.


Can't believe I missed that.



Mark Oomkes;852646 said:


> You're a pilot and asking us when to take wings off?


Or that.:realmad::realmad:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;852719 said:


> Can't believe I missed that.
> 
> Or that.:realmad::realmad:


Quite alright, once you have 3900+ posts, you too will be an expert poster. Or at least as good as this 15 YO. 

Because we ALL know post count equals intelligence.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;853038 said:


> Quite alright, once you have 3900+ posts, you too will be an expert poster. Or at least as good as this 15 YO.
> .


I'm sorry I missed your birthday Mark, did you get lots of nice presents? Just think next year you can get your drivers license:yow!:


----------

